
Start a blog - discovergeeks
Which CMS platform is best to start a blog?
======
nickreiner
Ghost, Grav, Hugo...WordPress, if you must.

~~~
discovergeeks
Yes, I'm aware 75% of new web developers use WP. But, with what believe the
other CMS platforms exists and what advantages do they offer?

